
No, Don’t Take the Shortcut - DiabloD3
https://medium.com/the-polymath-project/no-dont-take-the-shortcut-7d92d8eb48a0
======
lordCarbonFiber
I really hope the irony in the fact that this is posted to a content
aggregator with it's own automatic styling and layout (as opposed to self
hosted and self designed) and spread via the internet (instead of the hard
work of some physical means) is not lost on the author.

Technology is, at it's core, a shortcut. I think you'd be hard pressed to find
people on this board that would agree it should be avoided.

------
draw_down
Jesus Christ!

People really have a lot of trouble losing weight and often resort to surgery
after attempting many other methods over many years. Pretty shitty to call it
a shortcut.

